# Is This Picture That Bad??



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Is my precious Winter's pic that bad? 

I take terrible pics. If in my area, and looking for a dog, would you NOT consider him, because of the pic?

Would you not even pull up his profile? 

I think the pic is precious, based on my, many "ugly" pics. 

I want honest opinions on this. Look at his pic, on the rescue site, here: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AvailabledDogs.html

I'm working on better ones, but they all suck. I suck at taking pics. I think he looks sweet. 

Would the pic deter you from wanting him?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Winter looks as precious in the picure as he is in person. I'm stunned that he has not been adopted. I think it's a very nice picture, Deb. :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Deb, honestly, that pic is enchanting. I think it captures his little spirit and looks fantastic... :wub: How could that face deter anyone????


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the picture is just fine. Are people not even pulling up his profile?

Unfortunately, everyone seems to want puppies. I am not sure why. I'll take an adult over a puppy any day. With an adult, you know exactly what you are getting so you can be sure he is a perfect match.

Are male rescues harder to adopt than females? Female puppies seem to be what everyone wants so I wonder if that extends to rescues? I know breeders often have trouble placing older males, too.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the picture of Winter! :wub: I love Bianca's pic also! Winter looks so calm and loving in that picture, I really like it. I don't see why anyone would pass up his pic and profile.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it's an adorable picture.

Maybe because he's looking away from the camera people don't see his sweet eyes :wub: 

It definitely wouldn't deter me!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb.. that picture truly is sooo sweet!! There is absolutely nothing that would deter anyone... and I am shocked that he hasn't had a lot of inquiries.
Maybe the 'needs help with the pottying?.'.. though it shouldn't  be an issue... maybe people think if he isn't 'trained by 3 yrs he won't be? Who knows!?? 

As with Naddie.. though the rescue was very up front with her potty-issues.. her adopters returned her in abt a week. The "said" she was agressive to their other dog but I don't believe it for a second. I think the potty-manners didn't 'take' immediately and they couldn't cope with it. 

Of course the way we're seeing so many being 'dumped' I guess we can't be surprised if adoptions of rescues has slowed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's a great picture but there are lots of cute ones on that site so it may take time.
I know it ticks you off since you are so close to him. Hang in there. Someone will love
him - picture and all


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I think it's absolutely precious, almost angelic! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think he's an absolute doll. I've come across his picture on petfinder and wondered why on earth no one has snatched him up. He really is a beautiful little guy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he looks so sweet and the story about him is great. He sounds like such a love!!!!!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I think he looks beautiful and very adoptable. 
The right family is just not here yet. He looks 
like a special little guy - he'll be absolutely
perfect for someone who will love him :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

No doubt about it - he looks adorable!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: I sometime think the pics I take of the girls aren't good too, but then people tell me they are precious.

Sweet little winter. He is so cute. I like that he is looking away......


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714400


> Is my precious Winter's pic that bad?
> 
> I take terrible pics. If in my area, and looking for a dog, would you NOT consider him, because of the pic?
> 
> ...


  oh-oh...

I hope that you are not mad at me Deb or anyone else... but you are all wrong!! :smtease: 

I don't know if you realize it but you are asking this question as a result of what I learned with Marvin and Dino's pictures and Mary realized it too. In both cases, the early photos I took of them were further back and more from the side and not straight on to their faces. In both cases, those photos generated zero interest. Nada. Nothing.

Marvin's picture that got him adopted was totally an accident. I would like to say I was smart enough to realize what was wrong... but that would be a lie. I just took a few pictures and then I worked on them a bit to crop out distractions and adjust the color. Wamo!! It was then I realized how good the one picture of Marvin was and I did try and do the same with Dino.

In both cases, within a day of posting the new pictures, we had interest and telephone calls and Marvin went to a new home pretty much immediately. Dino... well, that is a story all by itself, but he has generated lots and lots of interest.

Quite frankly I have found out appearances do matter and lots and lots of people (and I am not talking about you) do not realize how or why they like a particular photo or how easily little changes in the photo can make REALLY BIG changes in how people feel about a picture and a dog. But think about the glamor photos that women sometimes have done and what you might like about them and it is basically the same thing with dog photos. My Tiffany photo is really bad but Tiff is sort of an unusual case in that any head on close-up I take of her shows her tongue hanging out and our girl has a growth right on the tip of her nose that JUMPS out of the photo and kind of destroys the look!!  

If you can come up with an improved face on photo of Winter, I'd do the adjusting and what ever cropping is needed.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

First of all, I think Winter's photo is great. He looks so sweet. 

Secondly, what in the world is the story with Dino? I think he is absolutely gorgeous. It is a good thing he is not near me or my dh would be really really mad at me.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I think Winter's picture is great too. Ok, so WHAT is the story with that cute Dino?


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the picture of him.

It makes me want him though I am not in the market for another dog.

:wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714400


> Is my precious Winter's pic that bad?
> 
> I take terrible pics. If in my area, and looking for a dog, would you NOT consider him, because of the pic?
> 
> ...


Ohh no I just love his hair cut  He's adorable!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 27 2009, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714463


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714400





> Is my precious Winter's pic that bad?
> 
> I take terrible pics. If in my area, and looking for a dog, would you NOT consider him, because of the pic?
> 
> ...


  oh-oh...

I hope that you are not mad at me Deb or anyone else... but you are all wrong!! :smtease: 

I don't know if you realize it but you are asking this question as a result of what I learned with Marvin and Dino's pictures and Mary realized it too. In both cases, the early photos I took of them were further back and more from the side and not straight on to their faces. In both cases, those photos generated zero interest. Nada. Nothing.

Marvin's picture that got him adopted was totally an accident. I would like to say I was smart enough to realize what was wrong... but that would be a lie. I just took a few pictures and then I worked on them a bit to crop out distractions and adjust the color. Wamo!! It was then I realized how good the one picture of Marvin was and I did try and do the same with Dino.

In both cases, within a day of posting the new pictures, we had interest and telephone calls and Marvin went to a new home pretty much immediately. Dino... well, that is a story all by itself, but he has generated lots and lots of interest.

Quite frankly I have found out appearances do matter and lots and lots of people (and I am not talking about you) do not realize how or why they like a particular photo or how easily little changes in the photo can make REALLY BIG changes in how people feel about a picture and a dog. But think about the glamor photos that women sometimes have done and what you might like about them and it is basically the same thing with dog photos. My Tiffany photo is really bad but Tiff is sort of an unusual case in that any head on close-up I take of her shows her tongue hanging out and our girl has a growth right on the tip of her nose that JUMPS out of the photo and kind of destroys the look!!  

If you can come up with an improved face on photo of Winter, I'd do the adjusting and what ever cropping is needed.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh bite me, Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Good Lord, look at Ringo's pic~ LMAO ~ It was so rigged up, the adopters asked if his head was "funny-looking"
because of his heart surgery!! LOL

So, it's been a year and a half, Winter has been in foster care, with NO interest, because of his pic??

Winter's pic is PERFECT in my eyes. Winter is perfect in my eyes, but not in most. Problem with Winter is
not his pic, it's his distrust with strangers. Plain, and simple. Not a photo, in the world, will change that.

I just may have talked myself into adopting him.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

How far out of the area will you do an adoption?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Winter's pic is adorable. If he had been in my area when I was looking I definitely would have inquired about him.

You made me think of Annie's petfinder picture. I took one look at this pic and fell in love - beauty is in the eye of the beholder and Winter's perfect mom is out there somewhere for him and I think you know she is closer than you'd like to think. 

[attachment=47506:Annie___Rescue_Pic.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE


> I just may have talked myself into adopting him.[/B]


And this would surprise...WHO???    

Uh oh - I better behave, you now have blackmail photos of me. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well here comes honest Lina

Having seen Winter in person, he is really really much cuter than that photo - he looks a bit older and "mature" in that pick but Winter has the cutest baby face and big eyes ...

I think Steve is right (geez did I just say that ???)

Maybe a pic of him closer and straight on without distraction ... head tilt perhaps .. something that will pull at your heart strings and go awwwwww ....

Come on Deb .. try one more time ... Put him on the Patio table outside with the little lake behind ... (just make sure there are no coyotes in the background) :angry: :angry: 

By the way Steve, I really like Dino's picture ...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 27 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714524


> I think Winter's pic is adorable. If he had been in my area when I was looking I definitely would have inquired about him.
> 
> You made me think of Annie's petfinder picture. I took one look at this pic and fell in love - beauty is in the eye of the beholder and Winter's perfect mom is out there somewhere for him and I think you know she is closer than you'd like to think.
> 
> [attachment=47506:Annie___Rescue_Pic.jpg][/B]



Besides Deb - I am the next closest ........ so you must be referring to Deb ?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 27 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714541


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 27 2009, 09:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714524





> I think Winter's pic is adorable. If he had been in my area when I was looking I definitely would have inquired about him.
> 
> You made me think of Annie's petfinder picture. I took one look at this pic and fell in love - beauty is in the eye of the beholder and Winter's perfect mom is out there somewhere for him and I think you know she is closer than you'd like to think.
> 
> [attachment=47506:Annie___Rescue_Pic.jpg][/B]



Besides Deb - I am the next closest ........ so you must be referring to Deb ?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know Lina, don't *you* think Winter is just adorable??? 

Linda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Deb, you know how perfectly crazy about Winter I am. I love the photo. I agree with others that are suggesting that maybe his perfect family has just not come along yet.
I do have one point, and you may totally disagree with me - LOL. I don't know if you've been asked to keep the photos to a minimum, but I know when I was looking to rescue a little boy, I considered it a "bonus" when there would be multiple photos of a little guy. I always thought 3 was the perfect number. I just felt like I had a much better idea of what the fluffies looked like when there were multiples. And in my opinion ... multiple pix of Winter can only work in his favor, as he is over-the-top adorable! 
And yes Deb, you take fantastic photos!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, Deb, retake the photo!!!! It is a nice picture BUT look at Dino (isn't that Steve's??) with the shot head full on and that tongue shot!!! It will get you every time, or it does me!!!! Tell him to put it on another page...LOL!!!! It is the age old story, if they put a picture up of you in Playboy and you look great but they put a younger, cuter one next to you.......Well, there is your answer. I understand about pictures. I get sooo frustrated and mine are usually never good. The siggy of mine, as I told you, I had to take about 60 shots to get one and poor CeeCee's eye, one looks bigger than the other because I had the band too tight on her head and it pulled her lid up. As Lina said, Winter is so much better looking in person so that should tell you that you haven't captured his essense!!!! That being said, Winter's pic is good, just not as good as the one next to him~~~tongue shot Deb!!!!!! That will sell everytime~~~~ :tender: :flowers: :flowers: :tender:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Winter is a darling and we all love him. Because we feel we know him he is perfect in all our eyes, too :wub:

The Rescue photo is lovely, but you are looking oh so pensive and far away Master Winter. Give potential adopters a chance little man, let them see your lovely eyes and face..... full on. Maybe your Mom will hold your favourite treat up to the camera so that you look straight at that big-eye-lens-thingy that is covering her loving face. Who knows Mom may even make some silly noises that you will just have to tilt your handsome head at. Lead Mom into some strong natural light, or even a daylight bulb indoors so that there is no need for a flash that will make you squint... or worse... give you Devil Eyes. :shocked: 

Then again, I suspect neither Mom or you want to part... so "You've already got a Good Plan there, Wistful Winter". :biggrin:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 27 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714539


> I think Steve is right (geez did I just say that ???)[/B]



I'm framing this and its going on the office wall.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's my fav:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714588


> Here's my fav:[/B]



What are you doing up and on-line at this time of "day"?


That is a great picture, by the way.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 28 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714589


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714588





> Here's my fav:[/B]



What are you doing up and on-line at this time of "day"?


That is a great picture, by the way.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ State Sales Tax needs to be posted by the 31st. I'm cramming with paperwork.

What the heck are you doing up??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 05:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714590


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 28 2009, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714589





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714588





> Here's my fav:[/B]



What are you doing up and on-line at this time of "day"?


That is a great picture, by the way.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ State Sales Tax needs to be posted by the 31st. I'm cramming with paperwork.

What the heck are you doing up??
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't know any better.... :bysmilie: I get up at the same time every workday...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Have you tried taking his pic without a flash in bright sunlight? I usually get the best shots of Josie on sunny days without the flash that tends to wash out our white babies. Hopefully a great pic will have the adopters pounding down your door!


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think winters pictures is perfect I do not see anything wrong with it!!!!
If i was in the area and I would definetly consider him he is very cute and his personalty would fit perfect with snowflake she is a cuddler and she does not like to rough house with other dogs she likes to play with dogs runing around chasing them but no rough stuff.
They are all very precious !!!
I must say that hearing the stories from you have opened my eyes to adoption so a few years from now when my skin kids are older(they are 5 & 7 now) I would definetly consider!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714588


> Here's my fav:[/B]


Deb, that's a very cute picture, too! :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Winter is a cutie :wub: but I agree that doesn't show so well in the photos. Maybe get him excited about a treat, take him outside, etc. Also maybe cut his ears shorter, that will make him look younger instead of scraggly.
Good luck.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 27 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714516


> How far out of the area will you do an adoption?[/B]



There is no limitation at all. the only limit is we will not ship dogs. You have to drive or fly to pick them up.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 05:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714588


> Here's my fav:[/B]



Deb,

Send the original of this picture to my home email address.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Winter is quite a looker, I love the longer hair on his ears :wub: . 
But I think, if he were looking at the camera - he would look more like he wanted you to come and get him. 


oh......and don't put him anywhere near that Dino guy - he's just way way too cute!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think Winter's picture is adorable.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think its a nice picture but people are searching for cuteness. They want to be able to show their friends and family how cute the dog they are looking at is. Maybe put a little scarf on him and spend some time trying to grab a 'face' shot! I'm sure Winter is a fantastic pooch and he just needs that right photo to grab the right person's attention.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree that a different or additional pictures might help. 

He is adorable, but I think his expression is pensive, even sad, in both pictures. 

I would like a straight-into-the-camera look, with his mouth open just a bit. Or a lot. (Like Dino.  ) Maybe run him around outside and take lots of pictures to catch one of him at that kind of a moment. 

Or add an "action shot" or two to that pensive portrait.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, so Dino is taken? I must say that IS a perfect picture. I still think Winter is beautiful too.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Winter reminds me so much of my angelo in that picture, I think they even look alike!! I'm sure he's a love bug as my angelo is but if I go anywhere near him with a camera he gets this look of sadness in his eyes and curls his front legs under him just as winter in that picture. I think angelo's scared of the camera as he is so many things. So now if I want a descent picture of him looking at the camera instead of trying to get him to pose I just wait till he's playing and then I call his name and snap a shot of him quick. I do think winter is adorable and I hope someone will adopt him soon, though I'm sure he's quite content right where he is, what fluff wouldn't want to stay with you forever!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 28 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714792


> Ok, so Dino is taken? I must say that IS a perfect picture. I still think Winter is beautiful too.[/B]



Careful... you're going to give Steve a big ego :smtease:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think Winters pictures are cute. I did like the first picture better
because he looked like he was smiling. And as you know, he got 
my attention.
[attachment=47511:Winter_Smiling.jpg]
This is cute (you sent me these when I was trying to 
adopt him)
[attachment=47512:WinterCute.jpg]
Or maybe this one. He is such a cute boy.
I still have a soft spot for him!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 28 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714800


> [attachment=47511:Winter_Smiling.jpg][/B]


That is an absolutely adorable picture!

If you could do multiples, I'd put this one in his profile :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I too suck at taking pictures. The picture is cute; but to me Winter looks like a poodle becase he does not have hair the all the way around his face. Perhaps that could bet the problem.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 28 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714800


> I think Winters pictures are cute. I did like the first picture better
> because he looked like he was smiling. And as you know, he got
> my attention.
> [attachment=47511:Winter_Smiling.jpg]
> ...


Oh, Pam!! I love these pics. He is such a love bug. He's an ass, but a love bug ~ :wub: 

I do send multiple pics for the rescue sight. They pick one. Usually not my choice.
I love the "pillow" shots. That is sooo Winter. I know you love him, and have been there
from day one. Thanks Pam. Winter loves you!! So do I, my friend.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How about just some cropping and photo editing? The one on the stairs is my first choice. If you want I can keep working on the top one to try and not make it so bright.

[attachment=47514:Winter.jpg]

[attachment=47515:Winter2.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 28 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714820


> How about just some cropping and photo editing? The one on the stairs is my first choice. If you want I can keep working on the top one to try and not make it so bright.
> 
> [attachment=47514:Winter.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=47515:Winter2.jpg][/B]



Crystal, very good. Send them to Mary. Deal with it, please?? Love you :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That picture is great. He looks more like a Maltese than a poodle now.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 28 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714798


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 28 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714792





> Ok, so Dino is taken? I must say that IS a perfect picture. I still think Winter is beautiful too.[/B]



Careful... you're going to give Steve a big ego :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are **WAY** to late with that caution!! LOL!!

Dino has been "taken" more than once... As an example, a couple weekends ago he took a drive to CA only to come back in a few days. The 19 year old son was allergic to him (and this is the ultra short version of the story).

The other cases have been just as strange.

I'm not meaning to hyjack Deb's thread (that is a lie  ) but a lady who found out about him via Joanie from the AMA came to see him last night and is supposedly filling out an application. The down side is Dino would soon be moving to Hawaii (but the good news is, Peg and I will do the house check!!) This lady just got the application yesterday and I have no idea if or when she will fill it out.

Another lady from Fountain Hills sent her application in yesterday and will probably come over Thurs or Fri to see him.

I've lost track of the number of people who have said they want him. But these are (or will be) the 4th and 5th person to come over and see him.

Dino is a little scared of people on first meeting them and he has this tiny little growl he does if they come too close too fast. There is a certain routine that all people he is not comfortable with have to follow in order for him not to growl or nip. It takes all of 10 minutes and involves a little cooked chicken bribery before he is totally comfortable.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Deb,

I think he looks like a wonderfully white as in really white angel....and he looks really young too. If I were looking I would not stop but would jumb at the chance to see him. 

By the by...you just must call me tonight...cause I watched a little one for two nights while the mother was being negligent...Teddy did well the first night, but the second he stared at me and whined the whole night, even though I was cuddling him at all times....poor baby. 

anyway, am babysitting now but look forward to your call tonight.


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 27 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714400


> Is my precious Winter's pic that bad?
> 
> I take terrible pics. If in my area, and looking for a dog, would you NOT consider him, because of the pic?
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 28 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714830


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 28 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714798





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 28 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714792





> Ok, so Dino is taken? I must say that IS a perfect picture. I still think Winter is beautiful too.[/B]



Careful... you're going to give Steve a big ego :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are **WAY** to late with that caution!! LOL!!

Dino has been "taken" more than once... As an example, a couple weekends ago he took a drive to CA only to come back in a few days. The 19 year old son was allergic to him (and this is the ultra short version of the story).

The other cases have been just as strange.

I'm not meaning to hyjack Deb's thread (that is a lie  ) but a lady who found out about him via Joanie from the AMA came to see him last night and is supposedly filling out an application. The down side is Dino would soon be moving to Hawaii (but the good news is, Peg and I will do the house check!!) This lady just got the application yesterday and I have no idea if or when she will fill it out.

Another lady from Fountain Hills sent her application in yesterday and will probably come over Thurs or Fri to see him.

I've lost track of the number of people who have said they want him. But these are (or will be) the 4th and 5th person to come over and see him.

Dino is a little scared of people on first meeting them and he has this tiny little growl he does if they come too close too fast. There is a certain routine that all people he is not comfortable with have to follow in order for him not to growl or nip. It takes all of 10 minutes and involves a little cooked chicken bribery before he is totally comfortable.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dino can't go to Hawaii...He would have to be in quarentine for a few months. Well, so would you ~ LOL

Peg will enjoy herself, though ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Tell Peg I'll meet her there!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714827


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 28 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714820





> How about just some cropping and photo editing? The one on the stairs is my first choice. If you want I can keep working on the top one to try and not make it so bright.
> 
> [attachment=47514:Winter.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=47515:Winter2.jpg][/B]



Crystal, very good. Send them to Mary. Deal with it, please?? Love you :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL...."deal with it"...ROFLOL!!

Seriously, do you want me to send them? What size do they need to be? Maybe you should email the originals to me and see if I can make them just a bit nicer than the copied ones.

And yeah, yeah...love you too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I know! I could do with a few days of warm weather and sunshine. Why not fly me and Z & J out to CA and I'll take some pics for you?  :smtease: 

Warm weather, sunshine, margarita's, tons of white fluffy dogs. What more could one ask for?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 28 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714843


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714827





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 28 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714820





> How about just some cropping and photo editing? The one on the stairs is my first choice. If you want I can keep working on the top one to try and not make it so bright.
> 
> [attachment=47514:Winter.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=47515:Winter2.jpg][/B]



Crystal, very good. Send them to Mary. Deal with it, please?? Love you :wub: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL...."deal with it"...ROFLOL!!

Seriously, do you want me to send them? What size do they need to be? Maybe you should email the originals to me and see if I can make them just a bit nicer than the copied ones.

And yeah, yeah...love you too.  
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL ~ Yep, deal with it. Send whatever size you have. :smrofl: 

I can't find the originals....Lovies to you :smootch:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714841


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 28 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714830





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 28 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714798





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 28 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714792





> Ok, so Dino is taken? I must say that IS a perfect picture. I still think Winter is beautiful too.[/B]



Careful... you're going to give Steve a big ego :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are **WAY** to late with that caution!! LOL!!

Dino has been "taken" more than once... As an example, a couple weekends ago he took a drive to CA only to come back in a few days. The 19 year old son was allergic to him (and this is the ultra short version of the story).

The other cases have been just as strange.

I'm not meaning to hyjack Deb's thread (that is a lie  ) but a lady who found out about him via Joanie from the AMA came to see him last night and is supposedly filling out an application. The down side is Dino would soon be moving to Hawaii (but the good news is, Peg and I will do the house check!!) This lady just got the application yesterday and I have no idea if or when she will fill it out.

Another lady from Fountain Hills sent her application in yesterday and will probably come over Thurs or Fri to see him.

I've lost track of the number of people who have said they want him. But these are (or will be) the 4th and 5th person to come over and see him.

Dino is a little scared of people on first meeting them and he has this tiny little growl he does if they come too close too fast. There is a certain routine that all people he is not comfortable with have to follow in order for him not to growl or nip. It takes all of 10 minutes and involves a little cooked chicken bribery before he is totally comfortable.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dino can't go to Hawaii...He would have to be in quarentine for a few months. Well, so would you ~ LOL

[/B][/QUOTE]

Not true.

http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/ai/aqs/aqs-checklist-5.pdf

Don't try to out google me wumon!! :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 28 2009, 04:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714851


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 28 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714841





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 28 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714830





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 28 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714798





> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jan 28 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714792





> Ok, so Dino is taken? I must say that IS a perfect picture. I still think Winter is beautiful too.[/B]



Careful... you're going to give Steve a big ego :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You are **WAY** to late with that caution!! LOL!!

Dino has been "taken" more than once... As an example, a couple weekends ago he took a drive to CA only to come back in a few days. The 19 year old son was allergic to him (and this is the ultra short version of the story).

The other cases have been just as strange.

I'm not meaning to hyjack Deb's thread (that is a lie  ) but a lady who found out about him via Joanie from the AMA came to see him last night and is supposedly filling out an application. The down side is Dino would soon be moving to Hawaii (but the good news is, Peg and I will do the house check!!) This lady just got the application yesterday and I have no idea if or when she will fill it out.

Another lady from Fountain Hills sent her application in yesterday and will probably come over Thurs or Fri to see him.

I've lost track of the number of people who have said they want him. But these are (or will be) the 4th and 5th person to come over and see him.

Dino is a little scared of people on first meeting them and he has this tiny little growl he does if they come too close too fast. There is a certain routine that all people he is not comfortable with have to follow in order for him not to growl or nip. It takes all of 10 minutes and involves a little cooked chicken bribery before he is totally comfortable.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dino can't go to Hawaii...He would have to be in quarentine for a few months. Well, so would you ~ LOL

[/B][/QUOTE]

Not true.

http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/ai/aqs/aqs-checklist-5.pdf

Don't try to out google me wumon!! :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I'll google alright!! :HistericalSmiley: 

So does this mean Big Butt Henry can go back where he came from, and possibly, take LBB with him??


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So what age, size is Dino? I cannot imagine why people keep returning him. That 19 yo son needs to go off to college. JK,


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

winter is adorable :wub: i just love both pictures :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jan 28 2009, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714885


> So what age, size is Dino? I cannot imagine why people keep returning him. That 19 yo son needs to go off to college. JK,[/B]


Just over 6 pounds.

He has just been returned once. One other time husband said no (after the wife had already said yes). The third time the lady just disappeared and I have no idea what happened.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Winter is super cute, the picture you have is cute...But it doesn't do him justice. He can look much better. I agree, do it outside in natural light. Green grass or bushes set off their coats really well. If he will wear a scarf or vest, so much the better! 3 years is a good age for a dog, adult but not OLD. I don't see any reason he won't be adopted, IMO. 

By the way, what I do when doing photos is find a noise that consistantly gets the dog's attention. For Xander its whistling, for Chloe its kissy noises and squeaky toys. I am sure you know what he always looks at, use that to your advantage. Good luck!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just had a sales rep in my office. She saw the pictures of my dogs (all over my office) and recognized that they were Maltese. She says she has been doing her research and knows she wants a Maltese. She was questioning be about breeders etc. I pointed out that there were many rescue dogs available, and she loved that idea. Anyway, I just e-mailed her Winters pictures and who knows. She lives in Manhattan Beach.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Wouldn't that be nice if you found Winter's forever home for him??

I think Winter's problem is Dino! Doesn't look like anyone stands a chance until Dino gets settled. He's just too darn cute.


----------

